# bones



## reptastic (Sep 19, 2009)

hi everyone i was just wondering if its possible to feed a tegu that is 2 ft long chicken with the bone sitll in if you shatter the bone and cut iinto small schunks he can swallow whole lately all i can get zero to eat ic raw chicken, ground turkey/bf liver mix, boiled eggs and rodents anything else he wont touch especially if its got supplement powder on top he use ot accept it then he just stopped eating oneday i thought he was goingg underbut when i tried to feed him plain meat he eats it no problem idk ill try another brand and see what happens


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 19, 2009)

If he eats rodents you shouldn't need to feed him chicken bones. I would rather be safe and avoid chicken bones. If you crush the bones they may splinter and cause problems.If you want to feed chickens i think its safer to feed prekilled and thawed baby chicks.


----------

